# Cedar Agility videos



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Way to go, Cedar! Thanks for posting these videos, Debjen. It makes it easy to see the differences between Open Standard and Open Jumpers. Love watching Cedar go through the weave poles. I'm saving your two other posts for tomorrow since it's past my bedtime. : ) 

It's a lot of work posting these videos and just wanted you to know we appreciate it!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I want a Cavalier!!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Job well done!!  And congrats

I'm so envious..........ahh I love agility!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone..the boys and I enjoy doing agility.


----------

